# Umlaute aus einer Datei lesen und ausgeben!



## LxLehrling (15. April 2009)

Tag zusammen,

folgendes Problem:

Ich lese aus einer Datei Wörter ein, dabei gibt es halt Probleme mit den Umlauten!

Es wird immer Zeilenweise eingelesen und in ein Array geschrieben!
Beim einlesen in das Array müssen die Umlaute richtig geschrieben werden, sprich ae,oe,ue,ss!

So lese ich es ganz normal ein:


```
for(int i = 0; fscanf(liste,"%s",wortFeld[i]) != EOF;i++);
```

Lg!


----------



## deepthroat (15. April 2009)

Hi.

Das hängt ganz von dem Zeichensatz der in der Datei verwendet wird und dem Zeichensatz der Eingabeaufforderung ab. Wenn diese beiden Zeichensätze übereinstimmen wird auch alles richtig dargestellt. Ansonsten gibt's Darstellungsfehler.

Das Thema gab's hier desöfteren. Schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/333896-ascii-code-von-umlauten-nicht-korrekt.html oder 

Gruß


----------

